# Happy Tongue out Tuesday!



## golden_732 (Aug 26, 2013)

This is probably one of my favorite Instagram hashtags.








Be sure to share your pics!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great picture, Cooper's a beautiful boy.


----------



## Miaya's mom (Oct 27, 2011)

Happy Miss Miaya (she won't be Friday she has an appointment with the Groomer.)


----------



## golden rascal (Feb 22, 2013)

Teddy likes this game


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Rusty is a ham when it comes to the camera, or hungry for ham instead?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Fun thread, thanks for starting it. 

Great pictures all........


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Duke







Charlie


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Manny at eleven and a half weeks :wavey:


----------



## golden rascal (Feb 22, 2013)

Teddy's been practicing all week


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## Wenderwoman (Jan 7, 2013)

Just a puppy in this pic!


----------



## bemyangell (Mar 4, 2007)

Hannah & Gunner


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Love*

I just love all of these pictures!!


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

Helo wants to join in the fun.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Great picture, Cooper's a beautiful boy.


 I swear Remy and Roxy are absolutely beautiful. They should be poster dogs for every GR rescue. Just a real testament for rescues and their owners.
Plus they look so happy!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Not my favorite pose but here's Gracie a week or so ago.


----------



## OffshoreMedic (May 22, 2013)

*Tongue out Tuesday*

Mac is showing off for Tongue Out Tuesday


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

*Tongue Out*

Here's one from Bella (with our grand-son Gavin)

Mike D


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Happy Tongue out Tuesday y'all!*

My boy Remy-


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Tongue out when sound asleep. Oh Ella.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

ktkins7 said:


> Tongue out when sound asleep. Oh Ella.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I love the tongue out when asleep, too adorable!


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

She actually does it quite often. It's pretty cute. Especially combined with a weird sleeping position. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## golden rascal (Feb 22, 2013)

Teddy ready for another tuesday


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Ella's first boat ride. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

Here's two.
The one in my signature


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

From this past weekend. Notice how I cropped myself out of the pic... Bryley looks awesome as usual and I look awful. really awful!


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Remy wants in too - taken tonight during his acupuncture treatment. Oh sorry no clue how to turn it 90 degrees!


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

love these pictures! too funny! 

Chloe's contribution:


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

OMGarsh!! Now that's a tongue!! ^^^^


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

Pammie said:


> OMGarsh!! Now that's a tongue!! ^^^^


She cant hold her licker ... hehehe


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Miaya's mom said:


> Happy Miss Miaya (she won't be Friday she has an appointment with the Groomer.)


I call this the Golden PURR....as mine all do it when I scratch behind their ears...


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

*Tongue out Tuesdays*

I missed yesterday (July 8), so here's Bella's tongue out picture from last weekend.

Mike D


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Here's the latest one of duke....









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jenagro (Jan 26, 2014)

Another tongue out Tuesday on Wednesday from Hazel!


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Here is Tayla









And Lily









participating in TOT


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

Happy Tongue out Tuesday!


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

In the Mustang with the top down wearing her doggles. At least in this pic you can't tell she still hates the car. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Here are a couple Max tongues.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy "Tongue out Tuesday" all. 

Great pictures everyone, let's see some more!


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

Swimming hangover


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

*Mom I can't have more peanut butter !*

Carolina Mom

This is for you !!!


----------



## RYAC (Mar 10, 2014)

Happy tongue out Tuesday!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sheldon's Mom said:


> Carolina Mom
> 
> This is for you !!!



Aww, thank you so much! 

Great picture of your boy, love it.


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

*Tongue Out & Frog Legs*

Here's our Happy Tongue out Tuesday from Bella this week, with Frogs Legs as a bonus.

Mike D


----------



## xooxlinds (Aug 23, 2014)

LOVING these beautiful pictures!!! Especially with those alert ears and sloppy tongues!!


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

*Happy Tongue out Tuesday*

It's Labor Day, so I didn't think you would mind if I got tomorrow's photo in this evening.
Here's Bella's Tongue out for Tuesday photos for this week.

Mike D


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Duke


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Tayla showing her thoughts on TOT









Lily showing her best for TOT


----------



## Bodiesmummy (May 6, 2014)

*It's still TOT in California!*

Here's Bodie when he could still fit in the well. Never could keep water in the thing.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Robbie and Lilah at the ranch a few years back, always tongue out worthy day.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Here is one from today. Max after retrieving his float from the lake several times.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Just had to add this one into the mix


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

Tongue out Tuesday!!! This is a fun thread to revive!!


----------



## Sholt (Jun 20, 2019)

How fun! Wasn’t here for the original.


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

Jerry's mood 24/7.Everyday is a tongue out for him.I wish good luck to his future family in US😂


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Here's Rukie with his weird crooked tongue hanging out. He always yawns like this but it is straight when he's panting.


----------



## Mischevous Maeve (May 2, 2020)

Thanks for resurfacing this! Ellie says Hi 👋


----------

